# Using PayPal at Home Depot



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I made my first purchase at Home Depot today using my PayPal account. Lately I have been selling some of my photography equipment, so there is a nice balance in the PP account. Last week I signed up so I could use PP for purchases at HD. There are other businesses that accept this type of payment but I don't shop there (Abbykrombee & Futch).

So, it was easy. The young lady said she hadn't done any transactions like that. I said all I have to do is enter my cell phone number and a 4 digit pass code number.

So no card swiping, just select the PayPal button and press enter. You are asked if the total is correct, then enter your cell phone number. Lastly, enter your 4 digit pass code and press enter. "It Worked!" exclaimed the sales girl. "That is the first one I have done."

I should be receiving my card from PP next week that I would use like a debit card.

Well, that's my story and I am stickin' to it! 
Mike


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I was at HD yesterday and saw PP as an option to pay my bill. I don't use them, but can't see why it wouldn't work for those who do.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

What's the advantage using Pay Pal?
I use a credit card, get air miles, and get 15-25 free days to pay. With Pay Pal, your money is withdrawn immediately.
I don't carry any C.C. balances, so I'm not paying any interest.
I'm not being a smart-A&&, I would just like to know the advantage


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool, photography equipment eh? What sort of photography equipment you selling?

Jim with paypay you can sell stuff on ebay and people can pay you using a credit card, you dont have to set anything else up. They also offer buyer protection, someone tried to rip me off from an ebay purchase I reported it to Paypal and they immediately took the money out of their account and placed it into an escrow account until the matter was resolved.

I keep a paypal balance but its only from stuff I sold on ebay, and I use that exclusively to buy stuff from ebay.

You can also transfer the money out of your paypal account into your bank account easily. I really view paypal as more of a service for sellers though. If your just a buyer than I dont think its worth the bother.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I used to buy and sell on Ebay - mostly buy. I still have my account but haven't done much on Ebay for about 5 years or so. I always had trouble with Paypal but haven't done much in 5 or 6 years with it. I really need to get back into it because I have heard by the grapevine that it has become much more friendly than it used to be. I also want to get back into Ebay and start buying and selling again. I've purchased a whole lot of woodworking tools on Ebay in the past, but I also purchased a whole lot of electrical and electro-pneumatic controls on Ebay - also motors, machinist tools, and equipment of all sorts. I'm the engineering and maintenance guy at our plant. Now I only use Paypal when someone says that's all they take. Every time I read something like this I say to myself that I'm really missing out and need to get back into the flow of things. Lord though - everything takes time and time is the rarest commodity that I possess. Nevertheless…...........

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Paypal is nice when you need to pay someone who is in a foreign juristiction. I don't like sending my CC numbers overseas where I have limited recourse if it is mis-used.

I'll admit, the advantage to using Paypal at HD still eludes me. It seems like a ploy to make HD seem modern, or, hip, maybe. (I know, using the word "hip" is probably as old fashioned as they come- Ironic, isn't it?)


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

It's just like all these "apps" for your cell phone. Just another way for someone to track what you are doing.


----------



## lullabies1023 (Jul 27, 2012)

it's not an Phone "app" it's just a website which is use to get and pay money from online a/c.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@JimC - the advantage for me is I don't have to wait 2-3 business days for the money to transfer from PayPal to my bank account. My account balance is available for immediate use.

So, I sold a Canon 7D, Two Pocket Wizards (wireless remotes), Canon 100 f/2 lens and a 55-250 zoom lens. About $2000 total.

In the past with my photography business, I have sent customers a request for money when they ordered a team dvd of all the pics taken of their team during a tournament. They pay via the common credit cards.

This may not be for every one but it works for me. And, if my Canon 300 f/2.8 sells, I will have an additional $3800 to shop with! 

I have had the Powermatic of camera equipment shooting high school sports the past 4 years! 
Still have a 1D MK III and several other lenses that I don't plan to sell.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice gear MT, photography is another of my hobbies, but that gear is way beyond my abilities.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I reckon the last word that somebody would use to describe me would be 'hip'. I wear bib overalls seven days per week and steel toed working boots. I've been wearing them everyday for at least 30 years because I have found them to be the most practical working clothes that man ever invented. I even wear these in my own home workshop. I know that you've all seen the electrician's belts. I hate belts of every kind. When I'm in 'street' clothes I prefer suspenders - the old fashioned kind with buttons. The clip on kind are worthless. The back clip always pops off causing some rather embarresing situations at certain times. You would be amazed at how many tools you can put in all of the pockets of a good pair of overalls which comes in pretty handy when you are standing on a pallet on a forklift up in the ceiling of an industrial plant running pipeline or conduit. Overalls come with their own suspenders and they can comfortably support a lot of weight. My lofty title is Vice President and Plant Engineer. It's nothing but bull********************. It's what's on the business cards they give me. At best I may be a Jack of all trades and master of none. Most likely I'm just a simple shade tree mechanic.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

i*t's not an Phone "app" it's just a website which is use to get and pay money from online a/c.*

I didn't say it was an app I said it was just like an app. Use it someone can track your habits. Sheesh


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

M_T Stringer, pat collins
I just bought a Panasonic DMC FZ150 camera, as I wanted a zoom that emulates 600MM without the price tag. A neighbor of mine in FL has a 600MM lens and takes incredible bird shots, so I got interested in doing the same.
This thing cost under $500.00 and the digital zoom is awsome. Here's some examples:


























The last shot came when I walked outside my house and could only see contrails. I zoomed in, (handheld only, no tripod), and captured it. Incredible anti-shake technology.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Jim

Nice moon picture, most people screw up those by overexposing the hell out of them.

I have Canon S90 enthusist and a SX230 travel zoom with about a 400mm max.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Pat,
This one takes great video as well. It's like a spy camera HA!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Those pictures are incredible, Jim.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Bertha,
Buying that camera opened a new hobby for me.
Oh well, as people have told me "You have too much time on your hands", so now this takes up a little more!
;-)


----------



## _Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been using a business PayPal debit card for years now. I have my checking account tied to it and if the balance in PayPal falls below $0.00, it will pull what ever it needs from the bank. It also gives 1% back when used at a checkout as a credit card, not a debt card. You just bypass the pin, enter as a credit, and its takes it from your bank account, no payments ever needed as with a credit card. I have recieved over $900.00 in cash back so far, which goes a long ways to help with a needed tool here or there.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

As you probably know…Pay Pal is owned by Ebay. Bought MANY Years ago. I THINK for 5 Billion.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have always been a bit leery of using debit cards or any electronic access to accounts with my real money in them. Fraud responsibility is limited to $50 on a cc, not so with a debit.

Several years ago we got a call from our cc company asking if we had been to Canada and Alaska over the weekend and spent $13,000? No, been right here at home! They took care of it and the merchants got screwed! We have no idea how the number got out.

I asked my commercial bank about fraud against my business account as it had substantial cash balances at various times. They would never tell me how they would handle of any fraudulent activity. All they would talk about was my responsibilities. I spread my risk by not keeping substantial cash deposits in one institution ;-)) I never allow electronic access to my cash, only theirs ;-)


----------

